# إختصارات الرسم في الأوتوكاد



## أبوإلياس (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أتمني أن يعجبكم الموضوع


----------



## بسام اليمني (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد الاكبير


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## موجوع (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
كنت محتاج جدا لهذه الاختصارات


----------



## seif (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وكفي .......


----------



## نشات محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل كل ما احمله يفتح لي في الوورد رساله تفعيل العضويه
يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## نشات محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

والله الرابط لا يعمل ارجو افادتي عن السبب


----------



## المساح السلفى (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن يا حبذ لو تعطينا الاختصرات بالفرنسي ايضا


----------



## garary (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حندوسه (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة لان هذه الاختصارات مفية ومهمة وبالذات للاشخاص اللذين لا يعملون كثيرا على الاتوكاد 
وبارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## امير عوض (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## raaat (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور على الجهد الجهيد منك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي أبوالياس مشكور على هذه الأختصارات
ولكن للأسف لاأفهم عمل معظمها. رجاء إن أمكن وضع شرح بالعربي أمام كل أمر
جزيت خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فرانك عزام (28 ديسمبر 2008)

والله تشكر يا غالى


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك ولكن أرجو إعادة رفع الملف


----------



## mostafammy (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
هل من الممكن الحصول على نفس الملف ولكن باللغه العربيه


----------



## lachtar (14 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلاً*​


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## dallila (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد تنزيل وتوكود علابي ارجوكم ساعيدوني


----------



## علي سليم متولي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جمل والله ياعسل


----------



## mostafammy (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## shady atia (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## gamilgubran (14 أكتوبر 2010)

dfssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdallahothman (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا اخي ابو الياس والرابط يعمل بدون مشاكل


----------



## eng.noor78 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك................


----------



## علاء احمد سيد احمد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد كتاب جيد في شرح الاوتوكاد


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو الياس


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (27 يناير 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## ماجد العراقي (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلالا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (28 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## khalidogc (28 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (29 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حصان طروادة (30 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية بمقدار المسافة التي تبعدها عني


----------



## رعد اسحق (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------

